# Tractor Pricing....Here and Abroad



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Neat little read from Ag.com

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/used-farm-equipment/auctions/tract-prices-compared-to-europe_208-ar47432


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm not sure that this is an apples-to-apples comparison because the European prices are converted from Euros to Dollars. The Euro has been hammered and the Dollar is overly strong. The January Big Mac Index ( http://www.economist.com/content/big-mac-index) shows an 11% undervalue and actual/implied is even worse.


----------

